# Nissan Rogue Marketing Blitz



## ekool (Oct 16, 2007)

I've been seeing a ton of Nissan Rogue commercials on the telly. I can't say that I'm too impressed with the marketing, it appears as if they are touting the AWD on a 'pinball city' type commercial but don't really touch on anything else.

I think there are better approaches to pushing the vehicle... What is everyone elses take?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

I think that's the point of the commercial...not to tell you much about the vehicle but rather for the consumer to come in and see and test drive for yourself.
They have been selling at our dealership since we got them in about 2 weeks ago. I actually like it and the very good thing is that it's made in Japan!!!
I'm trying to get my wife to trade in her '05 Sentra for it but she really wants a Murano...


----------



## ekool (Oct 16, 2007)

Sweet, I guess the marketing guys know more then me


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

*$40.oo gift card to test drive a Rogue*

HI
I just received a gift application for $40.00 @ petro can

to test drive a Rogue . Will do on oct 29 while my x-trail is being serviced
Love my xty but $40.00 is $40.00
Regards Jim


----------



## ALTIMA3.52002 (Nov 2, 2007)

My wife and I are shopping for a Pathfinder & we saw a Rogue. The Rogue's concept is pretty neat. It sits up high, seats fold down, and the cockpit is nicely laid out. Seems great for city/highway commuting. Moreover, Paddle Shifters are a huge selling point. I think a V6 Rogue would sell me, of course it would compete with the Murano. Rogue is a cool little ride, but I think we're looking for a bit more muscle/performance...definitly going to the Pathfinder


----------



## Paul L (Mar 2, 2006)

Firstly, to response to the original thread. No, the marketing doesn't do anything to me. I am pretty inert to marketing push. After all, most cars look so similar except those exotic sport cars. Even a Porche, BMW SUV looks so ordinary. The only outstanding looking SUV is the Infiniti FX.

To response to last thread, I have a Pathfinder but I find the handling is a bit shaky during high speed. Too much body-roll. I expect the Rogue will handle better even though I have not test driven one yet. I also expect the pseudo manual shift will give better response in acceralation when needed. Unless you do a lot of towing, otherwise, I think the Rogue's power is more than adequate.

What stop me test drive the Rogue is the pricing. I can't get over the >1.3 conversion of the Canadian pricing when compare to the US pricing when Canadian dollar is higher than US dollar and the Canadian PDI is $1400. The car still don't have telescopic steering wheel and automatic climate climate control even with fully loaded options. I was so disappointed that I wrote a letter to Nissan Canada to complain the pricing.


----------



## bestb12injersey (Sep 11, 2007)

my father just got one and he has a sub woofer amp and6 cd changer black leather interior keyless entry keyless start heated seats padal shifting as well as a selector panel blue tooth, navigation(was extra) tv bose sterio system its faster than my sentra and my sentra has a swap


----------



## PHXNISSMO (Mar 4, 2006)

*Rogue Owner*

First off I think the commerical is pretty good, what it does shows that something new is in town and how it handles things thrown at it.

We bought a Rogue Veron Red SL FWD with Premiun Package and Sunroof, I am very impressed with the ride and how it handles, I dont like the blind spots the Rogue has, but over all I'm very impressed with how it handles, with 4 people in it, it rights just as well as it does with 2. We went to look at the Murano but the price was more then what we wanted to pay.. So far we give it 10..


----------



## Lisa-Adam (May 16, 2008)

I agree that it looks a lot like the Nissan Rogue. It's An Exclusive Marketing Blitz! Advance Copies Of Four Commercials.


----------

